# "Umbilical Cord" Voting Thread



## candid petunia (May 2, 2012)

Please take a little time to read the entries for *this month's challenge* and vote for the *THREE POEMS* you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES*.

Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 8, 2012)

Such amazing pieces. I really had a hard time with this one. In the end, I chose the pieces of toddm, Bachelorette and vangoghsear.

Some of my thoughts regarding my votes:

To vangoghsear: To create such a wonderful piece with great meaning and depth in such a few words is a talent. I really liked your piece. I mean, because of the prompt, the reader will be inclined to think that your piece is about birth, but in essence, it could be applied to many more things. A versatile but meaningful piece like that about beginnings - great work. Very well written. Kudos, sir.

To toddm: A rather intriguing piece, this one. The ending was the clincher. I really liked that one. Space as a womb... Cool metaphor, too.

To Bachelorette: The breaks, oh the breaks! Especially in the first two lines... serene. A really good poem, this one. And the "deformed in the head" ending was brilliant.


----------

